# Any Musical Fans?



## MaggelsBagels (Apr 8, 2019)

Are any of you fans of musicals? If so which ones?

I love Les Miserables, Phantom of the Opera, Wicked, Tuck Everlasting, Bonnie and Clyde, Bandstand, Lion King, Dear Evan Hansen, Hamilton, and I'm sure many more I'm forgetting haha


----------



## bittersweetVICTORY (May 7, 2019)

Musicals? Oh boy...I think you've drawn me into a void that's hard to leave. I had no idea they made Tuck Everlasting into a musical though. It was a neat book, so I really have to wonder what the soundtrack's like.

Les Mis is always good, and so is Phantom and Wicked (Chenoweth and Mendel are _QUEENS _and I love them). Lion King's a must, and Hamilton and Dear Evan Hansen are also phenomenal. My favorite part of Lion King is the fact that one of the primary instrumental leitmotifs straight up became its own standalone song. For Nala. Best girl gets one of the best songs in the entire show. Legally Blonde is like...one of my favorite Broadway musicals right up next to SpongeBob (I enjoyed the every second of the entire soundtrack with a barebones knowledge of the show and that says something). Mean Girls is pretty good, too! Fits really well with the movie, and the stark contrast between the way the story is told is neat. Frozen had a really good musical, and I like how it expanded on the lore. I'm _finally_ going to see a production of Cats this summer and I honest to god could not be any more hyped! Andrew Lloyd Webber has too much good stuff. Heathers is fantastic, and makes a good listen. But- of all things - I mustn't forget Seussical, because dear lord- I _love_ the way that Kevin Chamberlin plays Horton. His singing is just gorgeous, too, and it makes me that much saltier when I remember that in the time he was casted on _Jessie_, he only sang like twice.

I should stop myself here before I get in too deep, lmao.


----------



## MaggelsBagels (May 8, 2019)

I couldn't agree more with all of your mentions. But I 100% reccomend checking out Tuck Everlasting. Andrew Keenan Boldger plays Jesse Tuck and does a fantastic job!


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 8, 2019)

I’m pretty sure Cats helped with the whole becoming a furry thing for me lol


----------



## Tendo64 (May 8, 2019)

I'm not really into them now, but I used to be really into Hamilton and Dear Evan Hansen. I've never been a massive musical enthusiast like my friends are, but I did enjoy both soundtracks. I still like the musicals for what they are, but I don't participate in any fandoms or really listen to them much anymore.


----------

